# hallowindows coupon code?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not that I know of.

The bundle of all 3 is only $64, that's Canadian, but still, not that expensive & cheaper than buying them one at a time. You may wanna try just #1 anyway to begin with & see if you, your ToTers or party goers approve.

Plus Hallowindow is one guy, not a company of 100 people, so it's sorta worth it.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a couple of them and they are great, I use mine for a Haunted T.V.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, I have all of them that have been released & love them! I wasn't as huge a fan of the last one, but everyone has different taste so it would be great for others, but just not for me. Not last year anyway. I hope we get a new one this year.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Took all of mine and put them in a rotating iTunes Playlist. That's great fun - like having a super cool movie playing in the window


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Just downloaded the whole lot.
Lots a fun!!


----------

